# Macbook gravure cd impossible !



## xanderonline (2 Juillet 2007)

Bonjour,

Jai un macbook rev B et je narrive plus a graver des cd audio, ca ne marche qu'une fois sur 4, quelque soit la marque... ca finalise trop tot avec cette erreur "erreur d'&#233;criture sur le media".


Je l'ai deja emen&#233; en reparation, et le soucis cest que la boite a reussie a graver (sans doute, na telle essay&#233; qu'une fois....) donc mon probleme nest pas constat&#233; et l&#224; aujourdhui rebelotte meme truc ! impossible de graver !

Mes morceaux sont en 128 aac encod&#233;s a partir de cd originaux. Quelque soit la liste de lecture ca foire.

Hier ca marchait. je ne cmprends plus rien

AUtre chose, j'entends pas mal le disque dur bosser, par exemple quand je suis sur la barre de defilement et que je descends.... bah jentends plus le bruit omnipresent dans lordinateur, cest normal ? Comme un bruit en sourdine qui s'arrete lorsque le disque dur bosse, lorsque je tape, lorsque je clique sur quelque chose.... le bruit en sourdine nest plus l&#224;


----------



## Huvz9 (2 Juillet 2007)

up, j'ai un prb similaire


----------



## xanderonline (2 Juillet 2007)

qui d'autre ?


----------



## kharezmi (3 Juillet 2007)

Il me semble qu'il y a eu pas si longtemps que ça une MAJ concernant les prises en charge de format de gravure sur MacBook.


----------



## Huvz9 (4 Juillet 2007)

j'ai réussi à graver plusieur fois avec des CD verbatim. par la suite j'ai essayé avec d'autre CD et tout à de nouveau marcher. Peut-être un coup de bol, ou bien le fait que le Cd était plus épais et est ainsi remis la lentille comme il faut ou un truc du genre ...


----------



## eyeimagine (14 Juin 2008)

J'ai le même problème sur mon iMac 24" Alu.

  Identifiant du modèle :	iMac7,1
  Nom du processeur :	Intel Core 2 Duo
  Vitesse du processeur :	2.4 GHz
  Nombre de processeurs :	1
  Nombre total de curs :	2
  Cache de niveau 2 (par processeur) :	4 Mo
  Mémoire :	2 Go
  Vitesse du bus :	800 MHz

Les CD Audio ne veulent plus se graver ou de manière totalement aléatoire.
J'ai, également, les mêmes messages :
 
La gravure a échoué à cause d'écriture sur le média.

Le périphérique n'a pas pu calibrer le niveau de puissance du laser pour ce média.

Erreur d'écriture sur le média.

J'ai essayé sur Toast 7, iTunes 7.2et je grave à petite vitesse 2X
J'ai changé de CD et j'essaierais sur une troisième marque
Sur 8 CD, j'ai pu en gravé deux.

Le tiroir fait un bruit inquétant.
La lentille est, peut-être déplacée mais je confesse avoir sérieusement sollicité mon graveur, ces derniers mois. :rose:

En résumé je ne peux plus graver les CD Audio mais les DVD, oui.
L'épaisseur des DVD ne serait pas un problème, apparemment.


----------



## acidburn441 (21 Juin 2008)

Bonjour, 
Quel est le logiciel de gravure utilisé ?? 

Bonne fin d'aprem


----------



## robinfr125 (28 Juin 2008)

bonjour à tous,

j'ai rencontré le même problème "d'erreur d'écriture sur le media". J'ai un Mac osx leopard, et que je grave avec itune ou le finder j'ai ce même message qui apparait "erreur d'écriture sur le media". De plus lorsque le cd se met à tourner au début de la gravure il fait un sacré bouquant!
Si quelqu'un à une solution à ce problème je suis preneur! 
Pensez-vous qu'il s'agisse d'une histoire de lentille et d'épaisseur de cd vierge??

Merci de votre aide.


----------



## bazik (27 Juillet 2008)

réponce qui corespond plus au probleme de  xanderonline , parceque j'ai exactement le meme  !!!
je vien a l'instant de voir que mes gravures se poursuivaient sans aucun soucis lorsque je débranchais internet !!! a n'y rien comprendre mais bon , c'est un début de piste , en esperant que ca puisse en aider certain ! 
biz a tous


Pi-Ay


----------



## julien51 (2 Août 2008)

J'ai le meme probleme sur un macbookpro rev B. Je viens de flinguer 5CDs de marques differentes...:mouais:


----------



## johnlocke2342 (29 Décembre 2008)

Même problème, mais avec les DVD uniquement, sur MB 4.1.


----------



## Yann D (17 Juin 2010)

Il semblerait que plusieurs problèmes différents se cachent sous ces messages d'erreur.

De mon côté j'en suis à 4 messages d'erreur différents (pièces jointes plus " détermination du laser ").
J'ai essayé de nombreux CD et DVD de marques différentes mais rien n'y fait. CD de nettoyage : rien. Maintenant je cherche un graveur externe pour test.


----------



## Yann D (16 Septembre 2010)

Finalement j'ai fait changer mon graveur pour 130 $ et ça marche.


----------

